# A couple Art Deco Pens



## Schroedc (Jan 30, 2014)

Earlier today I saw the beautiful pen done by @manbuckwal and I remembered I had a couple of those kits on the shelf gathering dust. I hadn't done them originally because I thought they might be a bit gaudy but after seeing his pen I changed my mind and knocked these two out.

One is a piece of Maple with some funky pins through the grain sliced on a 45 degree angle, Not really sure what to call it but it's some rock hard stuff to turn and the other is a piece of Mesquite Burl from here on WB. Finished with a few coats CA, Sanded to 1500 and polished and waxed.

C and C always welcome.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kevin (Jan 30, 2014)

Bling isn't my thing, but those are actually very attractive! Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 30, 2014)

WOW ! Those are sweet . I'm surprised at how awesome that lighter maple looks on that kit ! Your pics are waaaaay better too

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 30, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> WOW ! Those are sweet . I'm surprised at how awesome that lighter maple looks on that kit ! Your pics are waaaaay better too



it's only taken me four years to get the photography part figured out


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 30, 2014)

Too much bling for me , but you did a nice job on the timbers.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 30, 2014)

Maple is maple but mesquite burl is cool. Nice work.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 31, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Maple is maple but mesquite burl is cool. Nice work.
> 
> Ray



Yeah, Maple is Maple but this stuff really pops in person Not sure what the deal is with the pins or streaks through it.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow that was fast! That maple is a nice look for that pen, and of course who doesn't like mesquite burl...


----------

